# profile



## chico (Dec 21, 2008)

hi can anyone tell me how to edit my profile not good with computers


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Click on "USER CP", ( upper left, right above the 'Post Reply' Button )... go from there...


----------

